# Cake Flour



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

Cake flour ... bleached or unbleached , Berenbaum swears by bleached cake flour ..another question .. one can lower ( according to google search results ) the protein value % of ap flour by adding a certain amount of cornflour .. so if I add 10% of cornflour to 1 kilo of ap flour how much protein in percent would that flour be ??? and so forth if i added 20% of cornflour what would be the % in protein that flour ??
Thanks ..x


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chef Graham said:


> Cake flour ... bleached or unbleached , Berenbaum swears by bleached cake flour ..another question .. one can lower ( according to google search results ) the protein value % of ap flour by adding a certain amount of cornflour .. so if I add 10% of cornflour to 1 kilo of ap flour how much protein in percent would that flour be ??? and so forth if i added 20% of cornflour what would be the % in protein that flour ??
> Thanks ..x


The reason Rose Levy Berenbaum recommends bleached cake flour is because it has lower protein content than unbleached. For certain kinds of cakes, you want the lowest protein flour you can find.

You can use a blend of all purpose flour and cornstarch in a pinch if you don't have cake flour, but if you're going to be baking a large number of cakes, it would be easier, and results more consistent if you just used cake flour. Per the side of the Argo cornstarch box, the ratio is for 1 cup cake flour, combine 3/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp. all-purpose flour with 2 Tbsp. Argo Corn Starch.
By weight, that would be for 137 grams of cake flour, substitute with 109 grams of all purpose and 16 grams of cornstarch (cornflour).

Protein values of flours vary. One would have to know the protein content of the all purpose flour before one could go about solving the math of protein percentage when the cornflour is added.


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> The reason Rose Levy Berenbaum recommends bleached cake flour is because it has lower protein content than unbleached. For certain kinds of cakes, you want the lowest protein flour you can find.
> 
> You can use a blend of all purpose flour and cornstarch in a pinch if you don't have cake flour, but if you're going to be baking a large number of cakes, it would be easier, and results more consistent if you just used cake flour. Per the side of the Argo cornstarch box, the ratio is for 1 cup cake flour, combine 3/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp. all-purpose flour with 2 Tbsp. Argo Corn Starch.
> By weight, that would be for 137 grams of cake flour, substitute with 109 grams of all purpose and 16 grams of cornstarch (cornflour).
> ...


11% protein


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Chef Graham said:


> 11% protein


Great! Now you have all the info you need to solve your math problem.


----------



## Chef Graham (Feb 21, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> Great! Now you have all the info you need to solve your math problem.


UPDATE ::: MATHS MISSION DONE AND SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED


----------

